# vCard - Auch für mehrere Kontakte in einer Datei?



## Daxi (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe eine Community und möchte es den Usern ermöglichen, die vCard eines anderen Users bzw. einer Usergruppe herunterzuladen.

vCard sind ja schön und gut.
Kenne das Format aber nur für einen Kontakt.
Gibt es das Format bzw. ein ähnliches auch, in dem man mehr als 1 Kontaktinformation speichern kann?

Das Format sollte möglichst nicht von M$ oder so sein, sondern Software- und Plattformübergreifend.
.wab (Windows Adressbuch) möchte ich aus oben genanntem Grund nicht verwenden.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Erpel (9. Oktober 2003)

Es gibt was das heißt CSV oder so, das sind nur einfache Textfiles mit Trennzeiche, aber ich glaube die können nicht sehr viele Infos enthalten außer name und E-Mail aber es ist aufjeden Fall plattformübergreifend.


----------

